# High yellow pythons



## Derekw (Jun 30, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I have been looking around the forum and asking questions for a few weeks now and so far i have had some fantastic advice and help from alot of experienced keepers and breeders regarding a jungle i had to adopt. My fiance and i have decided to get another we can raise together.

We noticed the striking beauty of high yellow jungle /diamond pythons and have decided we would really love the opportunity to care for one.

I hoping there might be someone on here that could point us in the direction of a reputable breeder of high quality animals. I understand that there is probably a high demand for such lovely animals and most likely a waiting list but we would be happy to wait.

Any assistance from the community would be greatly appreciated

Derek.


----------



## Shikito123 (Jun 30, 2019)

Hi! Zemac reptiles is an awesome breeder. Emma and Zac are very nice and friendly. I got a high yellow jungle from them early this year. 
Photos don't do her justice! 






Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekw (Jun 30, 2019)

Shikito123 said:


> Hi! Zemac reptiles is an awesome breeder. Emma and Zac are very nice and friendly. I got a high yellow jungle from them early this year.
> Photos don't do her justice!
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Beautiful animal. 
Do you have any contact details?


----------



## Shikito123 (Jul 1, 2019)

Here's the link to their facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/zemacreptiles/

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekw (Jul 1, 2019)

Shikito123 said:


> Here's the link to their facebook page
> https://www.facebook.com/zemacreptiles/
> 
> Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## PythonBreeder (Jul 3, 2019)

Highly recommend Zemac. 
I know they look after their animals well and are working on new projects.


----------



## Derekw (Jul 3, 2019)

PythonBreeder said:


> Highly recommend Zemac.
> I know they look after their animals well and are working on new projects.


Been talking with them and they are very helpful.


----------



## PythonBreeder (Jul 6, 2019)

Derekw said:


> Been talking with them and they are very helpful.


No worries. 
I’m hoping to have a clutch of diamonds this year.


----------

